# Is this Plantar Fasciitis?



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Not sure if this goes here as it's more of a question than alternative health. If it needs to be moved, just let me know.

Is this plantar fasciitis? All of a sudden (not gradual) debilitating pain in one heel. No accident, or injury. Worse in the morning or when I've been sitting. It does get a little better after a few steps - so far, sounds like PF to me. Where it seems to go off the rails is - after a few steps it's a little better, but really, not much. Stretching on stairs or rolling a can makes it hurt worse, not better. Walking on just my toes on that foot makes walking much, much less painful. However, the pain is constant, even when elevated and iced. It even wakes me up at night (not cramping, just aching).

Never had PF and thought the symptoms matched, but now, I'm not sure.


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

It sounds like PF to me... I'm no doctor though so be sure to see one. Mine is cured entirely by wearing a foot brace to bed. After the first 2 weeks of wearing it the pain stopped. Doc also told me that stretching helps prevent it from acting up. I think he's right cause now it only hurts the morning after a long day of walking around/ being on my feet.... Treated easily by one night in the brace. 
Shoes with good arches and ankle support help much. 
For stretching stand with your toes on the edge of a step, heels hanging off and lean back until you feel the stretch along the arch of your feet. Hold without bouncing for 1-2 min and repeat often.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Gweny, thanks. Can you say more about the foot brace, or provide a link/picture? Also, I've been doing the 'step stretch', but wow does that make the pain worse. Will be trying to see a doctor this week. Thanks!


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm just leaving work but I will post a pic of the brace when I get home


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Sounds like PF to me too.


----------



## Puddin (Mar 31, 2003)

Yep, that's what I think too...
I use an ankle brace at night, along with the stretching exercises to relieve my plantar fascitis.
My impression is that my arch shortens up during the night, and is kept stretched out with the foot brace (sorry, I tried to find a pic of what what I use.... didn't find one). It is a velcro tightening type of one, so as my foot needs more or less room I can adjust it.
Besides the stair step stretching exercise, I also do a tightening exercise while showering. I toss a facecloth on the floor of the shower, and pick it up with my toes.
I also wear a cushion in the heel of my shoe, when I'm on my feet all day.
Unfortunately, I 'forget' to do all or some of these things at times, and my body reminds me painfully that I must do my exercises!.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes, that's PF

No alternatives for me on this - it was too painful. 

I got 4 cortisone shots (over 2+ months) and orthotics for my shoes
First Cortisone shot gave instant relief though it did slowly come back in lessening degree's (hence the 4 shots). Those combined with the orthotics and new shoes I have not had an ounce of pain since (2+ years now).


----------



## Kathy NW Ohio (May 10, 2002)

The exercises that worked well for me was to stand with feet a little apart and rise up on toes slowly five times. Change position to heels together and toes outward and rise up on toes again slowly five times. Last position is toes together and heels apart and rise up slowly five times. Do this on carpet without shoes. This stretching in the morning took away the awful pain in the heels. Do this in the morning for however many days you need to. Hope this helps !


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Sounds like PF to me too. I suffered for several years, but 10 years ago finally went to the foot doc after many attempts at stretching, excercising, ortho inserts, etc.. A couple of shots did it plus it has never returned due to his best piece of advice: wear only New Balance shoes.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks to everyone. PA also agreed - PF. Appreciate everyone's suggestions for the exercises and sharing your experiences. Will be doing some exercises, taking the anti-inflammatory and doing deep tissue massage. Sleeping with a contraption to keep my toes pointed up/stretching. Only had one pair of shoes without an arch - into the trash. Onward and upward.....


----------



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

Massage goes a looong way with PF. I'm a (or was) a massage therapist. Getting some good therapeutic work will help tremendously. It's uncomfortable but does work. Also...Frequently using peppermint essential oil will help as well. Find a good therapist who is familiar with PF.


----------



## EDinTN (Sep 8, 2014)

I've had it in my left heel for over two months now, every step really hurts... I've tried several things, but nothing has helped at all. I simply don't want the shots.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

The shots i had 2 times now...couple years apart...seemed to help a bit .,did NOT make it go away. Researched afterwards and will never get one again....it can kill the tissue.! 
I wear crocs a lot to help with the pain from the heelspur .i have a brace but cant stand it on for more than a n hr or so...
Hope u find something that helps .


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Checking back in. I have found some relief - not entirely gone, but absolutely better. I ordered a sleeping boot off Amazon and used it every night for about a month. I actually had no problem sleeping in it and it seems to have helped tremendously. Now I only wear it if my foot gets sore during the day. I got this one:
http://www.amazon.com/Medium-Cronin...r=8-1&keywords=plantar+fasciitis+night+splint

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

mzgarden said:


> Checking back in. I have found some relief - not entirely gone, but absolutely better. I ordered a sleeping boot off Amazon and used it every night for about a month. I actually had no problem sleeping in it and it seems to have helped tremendously. Now I only wear it if my foot gets sore during the day. I got this one:
> http://www.amazon.com/Medium-Cronin...r=8-1&keywords=plantar+fasciitis+night+splint
> 
> Hope you feel better soon.


Thanks for posting the link..mine is really close to that ...i'm gonna try again...maybe even an hr or 2 will help.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Have you tried stretching the tendons?

My PT showed me some stretches that really loosened the tendon that runs from the heel to the front of the foot. Before doing the stretching exercises the tendon was so tight it hurt to touch it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2014)

DH has PF, and the stretches helped a lot, as did tossing out a pair of shoes with no arch support. Putting an arch support and heel pad insert helped a bit, but it ended up being crappy shoes that brought it on for him.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

I was watching dr.oz the other day and they were talking about foot pain in general and the podiatrist on their said you should wear at least two different pairs of shoes a day to make your tendons stretch differently which helps and I would think that would also help the plantar fasciitis.
With arch support of course.
Also sit down and stick out your leg and write the alphabet in the air with your foot they said that helps which makes sense .
I keep forgetting to do stretches and stuff ,I'm going to have to set myself a timer or something to do it a few times a day lol


----------



## karenp (Jun 7, 2013)

I got custom orthotics from my podiatrist, they are priceless....and were covered by insurance.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Sounds like PF. I have had repeated bouts over the years. Went the whole route -- orthotics, cortisone shots. At one point I considered getting a cane because walking was so painful that it made me unsteady on my feet.

I haven't had a relapse in nearly 3 years now, since I switched to wearing expensive walking shoes to work instead of the cheap Wal-Mart kind. I'm on my feet all day, and I think wearing good shoes in the right size (my feet are very wide, so it's hard to buy shoes off the shelf that fit) has made a difference.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

PF is its own special kind of torture.

Stretching, icing, custom orthotics, better shoes.
My last Kenalog injection was effective for two days.

If everything goes according to plan I'll be getting the surgery after the first of the year but before the weather starts getting nice.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

karenp said:


> I got custom orthotics from my podiatrist, they are priceless....and were covered by insurance.


My insurance does not cover them :-( .I have used the $50 dr. sholls, seemed to help a little ,but the $10 insoles (for pf) help almost as much.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

cfuhrer said:


> PF is its own special kind of torture.
> 
> Stretching, icing, custom orthotics, better shoes.
> My last Kenalog injection was effective for two days.
> ...


I have heard too many bad things about the surgery ,and that it usually comes back anyways, that is why I wont even consider it.
BUT....I guess there is some kind of laser therapy or something ,don"t think it was surgery,supposed to be way better, again not covered for me but maybe an option for you?


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

ufo_chris said:


> I have heard too many bad things about the surgery ,and that it usually comes back anyways, that is why I wont even consider it.
> BUT....I guess there is some kind of laser therapy or something ,don"t think it was surgery,supposed to be way better, again not covered for me but maybe an option for you?


There are horror stories out there, for sure. But, my mom had hers done nearly 20 years ago and still says it was the best health care decision she has ever made.

There is the tenex procedure which is ultrasonic.

My insurance only covers foot surgeries for diabetic related conditions so my procedure will be cash out of pocket.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh,maybe it was ultrasonic...its been a long time since read about it. Will u consider it? Do you know how much it would cost ? I might consider it but would have to research it again.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

I've been having a terrible time with PF for a long time now. One thing I figured out - it started when the doctor was trying to wean me off my estrogen and got better when I started using the patches again. I've tested it numerous times by forgetting to put my patch on and each and every time, the PF has come back.

Also - I learned to make very good brace sout of duct tape. Yes, I know it sounds ******* - but it's a custom made orthotic, fits inside your shoe, and it can be replaced easily. It works awesome. Just put a pair of kneehighs on to keep the tape from sticking to your feet and then start cutting strips of duct tape and pressing them on your foot, conforming them exactly to the shape of your foot. Do not wrap them in circles around the foot because that can constrict and be painful by the end of the day. I usually start with putting a piece lengthwise from the ball of my foot, up around the heal. The I just keep taping until I have a whole brace done. Trim it where you need to, for comfort. When it's time to take it off take your scissors and cut it off neatly. The next day you can tape it back on again. It's very supportive.

One last tip - soak the feet in ice cold water. It will hurt like crazy when you first put your feet in. Just take them in and out until they get used to it then soak them, as often as you can. It helps a lot with the inflammation.

After my last bout which nearly ruined my vacation I did the above treatment and when I was feeling better I started using really good shoes with good inserts and they helped very much.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

when I had it I knew what it was because my sister had it years earlier. The doctor said go to New Balance store and have them get me some shoes for pf and always wear them laced up properly. They are not cheap but it works. NO BARE FEET!!!!!! arch support and stabilization of the foot is vital. it took 9 months to heal. ouch!!!!!!!! I got it by wearing old navy flip flops in the uneven pasture and walking up inclines in them. Never again did I wear flipflops on uneven ground.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

My friend was very ill with the flu last year and because she spent a lot of time in bed with her feet pointed instead of flat like usual she started having pain in her feet. She talked to a podiatrist and asked him if her symptoms sounded like PF. He said yes. He also said to wear New balance shoes, the higher the number, the better. I've had pain in my feet since this past summer when I was wearing muck boots up to the barn and then climbed the hill repeatedly to get a certain pullet out of roosting in a tree. the tops of my feet hurt and still do sometimes if I wear certain shoes. I bought a pair of New Balance shoes from a thrift store and after wearing them all day on a cleaning job I was unable to walk that night. I had to crawl to bed and couldn't work for a couple of days. The number on those shoes is only 80 and I will never wear them again. It might be nothing to do with those certain shoes but I'm not taking a chance. 


I'm getting ready to order myself some good New Balance shoes. I have one pair but they are old and starting to come apart. I noticed even before she told me about New Balance shoes that my feet hurt less when I wear my pair. Mine are Country Walkers, 749's and hers are 563's. Mine are heavier than a tennis shoe so I didn't wear them every day. I would wear them when I walk down the road 1 1/2 miles with the dog to get the mail. They lasted a long time and are made of leather. The mesh does not last like the leather. They don't have the same kind available now.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

Do not buy cheap shoes and do not go barefoot. When in a pf episode if you are wearing the same shoes everyday it is better to buy a pair every 6 -8mos. two pairs and rotated is preferred. 

tennis shoes wear out very quickly. runners have to get new shoes based o the hours they run. I can't stress enough NO Cheap shoes and if worn by another it foot pattern will be different than ones only worn by you. Shoes that let you feet flop around inside will also cause a flair. My muck boots and snow shoes are not able to be tightened enough to provide proper stabilization and support on uneven ground. 

PF really sucks I concur it can really mess with balance. It took almost two years to be able to wear "cute" shoes again. I lived in new balance day and night. I am still careful 6yrs later. Hope this helps others.


----------

